# They're finally making a movie about Euronymous/Mayhem



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 30, 2019)

Doesn't look very good imo..


----------



## wankerness (Jan 30, 2019)

Coincidentally reviews of Polar (Akerlund’s current movie) just came out and are absolutely terrible.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 30, 2019)

wankerness said:


> Coincidentally reviews of Polar (Akerlund’s current movie) just came out and are absolutely terrible.


oh is that the one with mads mikkelsen trying to survive in the arctic, or the other mads mikkelsen movie where he's basically john wick?


----------



## wankerness (Jan 30, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> oh is that the one with mads mikkelsen trying to survive in the arctic, or the other mads mikkelsen movie where he's basically john wick?



The arctic one is named Arctic, for ease of identification.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 30, 2019)

wankerness said:


> The arctic one is named Arctic, for ease of identification.


Ah yess how could I confuse Polar with arctic.  Polar looks like good stupid fun though. Arctic is being hyped up a lot with critics calling it one of the best "man vs wilderness" films in a long time.


----------



## wankerness (Jan 30, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Ah yess how could I confuse Polar with arctic.  Polar looks like good stupid fun though. Arctic is being hyped up a lot with critics calling it one of the best "man vs wilderness" films in a long time.



I just thought it was funny cause you asked if it was the arctic one and the arctic one is titled arctic!

I don't even know why the other one's called Polar, doesn't sound like it takes place close to a pole. Belarus seems to be the setting? Maybe it's about POLAR OPPOSITES. I liked that when I searched for it on Google, the preview for Rotten Tomatoes said:

"A gross, stupid and relentlessly ugly film from start to finish. ... Polar is an execrable motion picture, a sad, lint-filled key bump scraped together ..."

I think this subject matter doesn't lend itself to a movie other than a documentary. The only approach I could see working is if it's in the style of like, Eyes of My Mother. That movie is bad, but I think the stylistic approach might work here.


----------



## AirForbes1 (Jan 30, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Doesn't look very good imo..




It looks awful. Could barely sit through the trailer/preview thing.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 30, 2019)

wankerness said:


> I just thought it was funny cause you asked if it was the arctic one and the arctic one is titled arctic!
> 
> I don't even know why the other one's called Polar, doesn't sound like it takes place close to a pole. Belarus seems to be the setting? Maybe it's about POLAR OPPOSITES. I liked that when I searched for it on Google, the preview for Rotten Tomatoes said:
> 
> ...


"It appears the target audience for this film are overly horny teenage boys who want to see female nudity and graphic violence with little to no real plot." 
WELL I'M SOLD NOW. seriously I love a good stupid action movie.


AirForbes1 said:


> It looks awful. Could barely sit through the trailer/preview thing.


Yeah I felt the same, it looks like a lame attempt to take an interesting tidbit of metal history and try and exploit it in a low budget indie horror film.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 30, 2019)

It doesn't have a whole lot of reviews yet, but the reception so far is actually pretty good. 11 out of 12 reviews on Rotten Tomatoes are positive.

Of course, these are the opinions of people reviewing it on its merits as a film, whereas I think most people here would be a lot more likely to scrutinize the accuracy of its biographical content and base our final opinions on that, regardless of the quality of the filmmaking craft being displayed. Without seeing it, I can't really say where it lands there.


----------



## Descent (Jan 30, 2019)

At least it will have some good bad music 

Emory Cohen in the main role, can't get more kvlt than that, right?


----------



## AirForbes1 (Jan 30, 2019)

Xaios said:


> It doesn't have a whole lot of reviews yet, but the reception so far is actually pretty good. 11 out of 12 reviews on Rotten Tomatoes are positive.
> 
> Of course, these are the opinions of people reviewing it on its merits as a film, whereas I think most people here would be a lot more likely to scrutinize the accuracy of its biographical content and base our final opinions on that, regardless of the quality of the filmmaking craft being displayed. Without seeing it, I can't really say where it lands there.



Actually, I was watching the trailer and basing my feeling on its merits as a film. So, maybe I'm wrong, then. I'll probably watch this years from now after I've forgotten all about it and stumble upon it somewhere.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 30, 2019)

AirForbes1 said:


> Actually, I was watching the trailer and basing my feeling on its merits as a film. So, maybe I'm wrong, then. I'll probably watch this years from now after I've forgotten all about it and stumble upon it somewhere.


Ehhhhhhh, judging a movie by its trailer is always a dicey proposition. While it's more common for bad movies to have good trailers, there have been plenty of really good movies that suffered from having shit trailers as well.


----------



## wankerness (Jan 30, 2019)

I usually don't watch trailers before a movie unless it's some big-budget thing that I'll know the tone of, ex effects movies. They too often either misrepresent anything interesting or away from the beaten path, or will ruin a surprise since otherwise the trailer would have no content. Reading about them from intelligent writers is ALWAYS better.

Sometimes I hear a trailer is particularly good and will watch it. Ex, the first trailer for Suspiria last year. But often I'll watch a trailer after seeing something and think "wow, that was nothing like the movie." It's rare that a trailer does anything other than try to cram it into one of the handful of movie templates that studios think audiences are looking for. It's especially egregious with things that are partly horror or partly comedy, the trailer always amps up that aspect and usually has nothing in common with what the movie's actually like.


----------



## mpexus (Jan 30, 2019)

Like I said to a friend Post on FB some days ago.. the acting on this Trailer is just Atrocious...and this is being Polite.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 30, 2019)

I liked Spun.


----------



## AirForbes1 (Jan 30, 2019)

Xaios said:


> Ehhhhhhh, judging a movie by its trailer is always a dicey proposition. While it's more common for bad movies to have good trailers, there have been plenty of really good movies that suffered from having shit trailers as well.



I was more judging it based on the "acting" that I saw in the trailer.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 30, 2019)

wankerness said:


> It's rare that a trailer does anything other than try to cram it into one of the handful of movie templates that studios think audiences are looking for.


Gotta love trailer tropes, such as:
- Inception "BWOOMMM"
- Slowed down versions of pop songs that sound like they're being sung while on quaaludes.


----------



## NotDonVito (Jan 30, 2019)

Like uhhh.. dude let's burn a church for da cause!! Totes McGoats!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 31, 2019)

Is it true the bands it's based on refused offers to use their music in it? They don't even want anything to do with it apparently.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Jan 31, 2019)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Is it true the bands it's based on refused offers to use their music in it? They don't even want anything to do with it apparently.



This is true, yes, and it's already been slammed by Mayhem themselves, not to mention Varg. Apparently, the filmmakers didn't bother asking ANYONE who was actually involved with that scene anything and pretty much just made everything up based on what they've read in the news and shit. Not seeing this shit.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 31, 2019)

In all fairness, I probably wouldn't agree to offer anything to the filmmakers if I were in their shoes either. Even if the film gave a completely accurate recounting of events, no one really comes out of it looking good. Hell, if Varg slammed it, that makes me want to see it all the more.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Jan 31, 2019)

Xaios said:


> In all fairness, I probably wouldn't agree to offer anything to the filmmakers if I were in their shoes either. Even if the film gave a completely accurate recounting of events, no one really comes out of it looking good. Hell, if Varg slammed it, that makes me want to see it all the more.




Well he slammed it, but he was also rather immature in that he called the guy who plays him a "fat jew."


----------



## Xaios (Jan 31, 2019)

PunkBillCarson said:


> Well he slammed it, but he was also rather immature in that he called the guy who plays him a "fat jew."


I rest my case. 

Actually, if I were producing this, I would totally cast someone Jewish as Varg just as the biggest imaginable middle finger to the colossal racist prick. Even better, someone Jewish and black. I think you'd be able to see Varg's head exploding from space.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Jan 31, 2019)

Xaios said:


> I rest my case.
> 
> Actually, if I were producing this, I would totally cast someone Jewish as Varg just as the biggest imaginable middle finger to the colossal racist prick. Even better, someone Jewish and black. I think you'd be able to see Varg's head exploding from space.




I would actually watch that just to laugh. As much of a fan as I am of his music, the guy himself can seriously go get fucked.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 31, 2019)

PunkBillCarson said:


> I would actually watch that just to laugh. As much of a fan as I am of his music, the guy himself can seriously go get fucked.


Honestly, that's a big reason I want to see this. Even if it's an objectively bad movie, I'll be satisfied if it even comes remotely close to portraying what massive shitlords some of these people were and/or still are.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Jan 31, 2019)

Xaios said:


> Honestly, that's a big reason I want to see this. Even if it's an objectively bad movie, I'll be satisfied if it even comes remotely close to portraying what massive shitlords some of these people were and/or still are.



From what I understand from a lot of the interviews, they've mostly all chilled out (least compared to back then). I have an encyclopedia for Black Metal written by Dayal Patterson and it contains various interviews. A lot of them seem to be quite level headed and in one instance, it talked about Faust (Emperor) who stabbed a gay man to death in the woods. There was speculation as to whether it was self-defense as the guy was supposedly trying to rape Faust and the quote supported the killing if it was self-defense but if it was simply just cold-blooded murder that it was something that he couldn't support. The encyclopedia also furthers the idea that things got extreme as they did simply because they were jaded and young and that now they can't believe how far everything in that scene went.

Here's the exact quote about the aforementioned scenario:

"I have heard some explanations from Bard on what triggered it," ponders Necrobutcher, "and if those things are correct, this guy hassled him... maybe tried to attack him sexually. Say you walk down the street and a homo tries to fuck you in your ass, what would you do if you had a knife in your pocket? Would you stab the guy? Probably, yes. Maybe, if you're just eighteen years old, would you stab him more than one time? Maybe you would panic and just stab him 'til the guy let go of your hair and fell down... the only thing I know is what he said, but maybe he followed the guy himself, wanted to kill him, planned it, he just didn't like his face and waited until he was in the park and attacked him. But knowing this guy, I really doubt that. If it was self-defense, I think it was a good thing--if it was cold-blooded murder, that I don't like."


While I don't agree with some of the language here, particularly the use of the word "homo," I can see his point and if anything one can glean that perhaps while they seem to be more black and white on certain issues, the basic point is there that they're not completely savages. The impression that I always had before reading this encyclopedia is perhaps more ignorant than the ideas of some of the more extreme members. Before I read it, I had always pictured a bunch of mopey goth kids with very little to no personality, but turns out, a lot of them were just regular kids trying to be a little more extreme than the rest of us.

Another interesting quote that grabs my eye is from Manheim:

"I think people have a tendency to think that if you are into metal that's all that you are into," Manheim adds. "But that's a fan thing, if you talk to musicians, they have all kinds of influences behind them..."

The quote before this even cited Kraftwerk as an interest.

A quote from Mortiis:

"They were black metal parties, you know," recalls Mortiis. "The mood was okay, some people would be ass-drunk, others would sort of sulk in corners, everyone wanted to live up to something I suppose. I remember I drove a map needle into my arm until the bone stopped it and I heard Euro once drove a spike into his forehead. I also remember that I broke a beer bottle over my own head during one of those parties. A guy once came in waving a gun--he might have been a member of Abhorrent/Thyabhorrent--all kinds of shit could happen."

This next one is from Grutle of Enslaved:

"Obviously we have had some crazy ideas about this and that... some stupid or weird ideas about humanity," says Enslaved's Grutle Kjellson. "But generally we had beers and we laughed... we didn't sit there like this," he frowns and crosses his arms, "all the time."

The last few paragraphs were typed directly from the book. Had to go find it real quick, but if we're talking about the general scene, I think that some ideas could be gleaned from those paragraphs.


----------



## Demiurge (Jan 31, 2019)

Of all of the possible impressions of that trailer, this stuck out for me: who is this movie for? Fans of the music probably aren't going to like it, and the public probably doesn't need another thing out there suggesting that metalheads are violent, evil, or- worse- ridiculous. While the book of the same name was brimming with sensationalism, it was kind of able to soften some of matter with context and I really doubt that's going to happen here.


----------



## wankerness (Jan 31, 2019)

Demiurge said:


> Of all of the possible impressions of that trailer, this stuck out for me: who is this movie for? Fans of the music probably aren't going to like it, and *the public probably doesn't need another thing out there suggesting that metalheads are violent, evil, or- worse- ridiculous. * While the book of the same name was brimming with sensationalism, it was kind of able to soften some of matter with context and I really doubt that's going to happen here.



Don't worry, no one other than metalheads is going to go see it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 31, 2019)

wankerness said:


> Don't worry, no one other than metalheads is going to go see it.


or fans of low budget indie films..


----------



## wankerness (Jan 31, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> or fans of low budget indie films..



Maybe. I should have said "no one in the general public is going to see it." The trailer is directed enough at metalheads and silly enough (just look at how the super-dramatic music with faux-opera vocals kicks in for the dramatic kiss between Sky and the corpse-painted Culkin in the woods) that I think many of them will stay away. They tend to be more discerning than average movie-goers.  Either way, whatever, it's probably not going to budge any needles on opinions of metalheads downwards other than among the crowd that listens to Steely Dan or The Arcade Fire and already thinks they're all savages. 

I just looked up the reviews: no wonder I missed them. The first review I read was dated January 28, 2018!! They all say "it is about how horrible and stupid young males are," with most of them saying it's funny and one saying "enough already, it just keeps hammering that point into the ground over and over."

EDIT: Hmm, didn't know the director was in Bathory. That kinda excuses "not talking to anyone in the scene" a bit!


----------



## Xaios (Jan 31, 2019)

wankerness said:


> Hmm, didn't know the director was in Bathory. That kinda excuses "not talking to anyone in the scene" a bit!


Whoa, didn't realize that.


----------



## Descent (Jan 31, 2019)

PunkBillCarson said:


> Well he slammed it, but he was also rather immature in that he called the guy who plays him a "fat jew."



well, you want to have some sort of historical accuracy unless you want to completely misconstrue and smear over the whole movement so no one knows what is true and what is BS, so in this case I agree with Varg. The casting is definitely off and don't let anyone tell you that it all isn't done on purpose.


----------



## wankerness (Jan 31, 2019)

Good, if you're a nazi and a murderer that makes casio music from the comfort of your nice scandinavian jail you don't deserve to have a hagiography made about you.


----------



## Descent (Jan 31, 2019)

Well, I am a metal music fan first. This movie is clearly an op-ed piece meant to destroy whatever real factology there is about that period. That's what I am seeing it as.


----------



## wankerness (Jan 31, 2019)

Descent said:


> Well, I am a metal music fan first. This movie is clearly an op-ed piece meant to destroy whatever real factology there is about that period. That's what I am seeing it as.



I didn't get that impression from the reviews from metalheads, AT ALL. Read the one on birthmoviesdeath, for example.


----------



## Necris (Jan 31, 2019)

Demiurge said:


> and the public probably doesn't need another thing out there suggesting that metalheads are violent, evil, or- worse- ridiculous.


 While not violent or "evil", metalheads _are _ridiculous and frequently lacking in any semblance of self-awareness; _especially_ black metal fans and musicians. I've interacted with enough of them over the years to be certain of this. The previews have made it look like hot garbage but if the movie ends up sending that particular message I'd say it's pretty on point, if only in that regard. Really more than anything I'm just shocked it's finally coming out, I've been hearing about this adaptation since 2006, maybe late 2005 at the earliest.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Jan 31, 2019)

Necris said:


> While not violent or "evil", metalheads _are _ridiculous and frequently lacking in any semblance of self-awareness; _especially_ black metal fans and musicians. I've interacted with enough of them over the years to be certain of this. The previews have made it look like hot garbage but if the movie ends up sending that particular message I'd say it's pretty on point, if only in that regard. Really more than anything I'm just shocked it's finally coming out, I've been hearing about this adaptation since 2006, maybe late 2005 at the earliest.




As a black metal fan myself, a lot of these "trve kvlt" fuckers piss me off. God forbid someone slow the fuck down and play some melody like Alcest, Wolves in the Throne Room, or Deafheaven.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 31, 2019)

PunkBillCarson said:


> As a black metal fan myself, a lot of these "trve kvlt" fuckers piss me off. God forbid someone slow the fuck down and play some melody like Alcest, Wolves in the Throne Room, or Deafheaven.


trv kvlt is a meme at this point, just like the whole "black metal is just surf music with distortion" one.


----------



## Necris (Jan 31, 2019)

PunkBillCarson said:


> As a black metal fan myself, a lot of these "trve kvlt" fuckers piss me off. God forbid someone slow the fuck down and play some melody like Alcest, Wolves in the Throne Room, or Deafheaven.


It's my favorite sub-genre of metal by far (I'm also guilty of not liking a single one of those bands), but there's no denying how ridiculous it is with the excessive posturing and dudes 20+ years my senior still judging the worth of bands by whether or not they seem truly "devoted to evil". To an outsider it's all just "screamo" at the end of the day.


----------



## MFB (Jan 31, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> trv kvlt is a meme at this point, just like the whole "black metal is just surf music with distortion" one.



Ain't that the truth, BROTHER


----------



## Descent (Jan 31, 2019)

If all BM is sped up distorted surf music, then it means BM=klezmer as surf rock is generally slowed down klezmer music. 

if surf rock = klezmer on guitar
and Black metal = distorted surf rock
then Black metal = klezmer

Ouch...now I've definitely painted a target on my head


----------



## Xaios (Jan 31, 2019)

MFB said:


> Ain't that the truth, BROTHER



Thanks, now I'm imagining Larry Conklin (the bad one) in corpse paint making the "Hawaiian sound."


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 11, 2019)

mildly interesting interview with the director of the film (Akerlund).
http://www.metalinjection.net/inter...yhems-support-and-more-in-exclusive-interview


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Feb 12, 2019)

This is going to be the Dragonball: Evolution of black metal.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 17, 2019)

arnold seemed to like it.


----------



## 777timesgod (Mar 13, 2019)

I am surprised that so many BM guys are happy over this movie. It basically exposes their idols (not that we did not know, I am referring to the general public) as petty children who killed people/messed up their lives/were desperate attention whores. The irony is that the final tragedies (death of Mayhem members, imprisonment of Varg and that guy from Emperor) stopped the mess from getting bigger...
Seriously, to all who give Nu-metal a bad rap (pun intended), they cannot compare with the BM scene. The desperation coming from these people to get attention and then pretend to be devoted "kult artists" who are out there and ahead of the pack is mind boggling. Shame because some underground BM bands are really interesting and I always return to their stuff.
Have not watched the movie yet but I heard good stuff about the production and overall presentation. Naturally, it caused reactions from the surviving members who want their side of the story to come forward.


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 13, 2019)

777timesgod said:


> I am surprised that so many BM guys are happy over this movie. It basically exposes their idols (not that we did not know, I am referring to the general public) as petty children who killed people/messed up their lives/were desperate attention whores.



Maybe that's actually a healthy thing to realize. I mean, I don't think anyone can look back at their youthful indiscretions, etc. without a sense of perspective. A lot of rebellious kids take themselves too seriously- and sometimes they do interesting things, sometimes they do ridiculous things, and sometimes they do stupid shit that fucks up their lives. These kids managed to do all three at the same time and that's at least an interesting story.


----------



## 777timesgod (Mar 14, 2019)

Demiurge said:


> Maybe that's actually a healthy thing to realize. I mean, I don't think anyone can look back at their youthful indiscretions, etc. without a sense of perspective. A lot of rebellious kids take themselves too seriously- and sometimes they do interesting things, sometimes they do ridiculous things, and sometimes they do stupid shit that fucks up their lives. These kids managed to do all three at the same time and that's at least an interesting story.



I could not agree more, it is good to know that similar events (at least of this magnitude) are not happening by metalheads. You hear the odd theft or beatdown or murder but not a string of back-to-back happenings.
Taking yourself too seriously in the metal genre is insane, it is practically entertainment and 99.9% of metalheads cannot compose (in a classical way, different than writing a song) properly or write intelligent/deep lyrics most of the time. It is a musical style aimed at emotions and it has its place of course in our lives but it must not consume one to the point of speaking/dressing/acting in a certain way 24/7.


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 14, 2019)

It's probably a cheap explanation to offer, but what happened could maybe have only been a 'before the internet' kind of thing. Had Euronymous & co. been born 10-15 years later, they could have known the delight of pretending to do stuff on social media in lieu of actually doing it.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 14, 2019)

Demiurge said:


> It's probably a cheap explanation to offer, but what happened could maybe have only been a 'before the internet' kind of thing. Had Euronymous & co. been born 10-15 years later, they could have known the delight of pretending to do stuff on social media in lieu of actually doing it.


They didn't necessarily have to wait. Just watch the video for "Call of the Wintermoon," released in 1992, and tell me that Immortal wasn't hedging their social media cred by releasing something so ridiculous that it's practically prescient of e-fame.


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 14, 2019)

^I want to commission an oil painting of every frame of that video.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 14, 2019)

Another non-music forum I've gone to from time to time has had Horgh's face as the LOL emote for near 20 years now  This one should adopt that strategy. He just looks so happy!


----------



## 777timesgod (Mar 15, 2019)

Demiurge said:


> It's probably a cheap explanation to offer, but what happened could maybe have only been a 'before the internet' kind of thing. Had Euronymous & co. been born 10-15 years later, they could have known the delight of pretending to do stuff on social media in lieu of actually doing it.



Arguing on Facebook and Twitter is definitely a step forward to stabbing people. 
You made me ponder how many fights are exhausted online as opposed to the street. Then again, I sometime read in the paper of beatdowns and other events which originated from internet arguments.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Mar 15, 2019)

I think anyone remotely interested in the situation should read the Black Metal Encyclopedia by Dayal Patterson. There's a lot of insight from various members of the bands regarding the scene and many of them actually realize they were young and stupid.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 18, 2019)

777timesgod said:


> I am surprised that so many BM guys are happy over this movie. It basically exposes their idols (not that we did not know, I am referring to the general public) as petty children who killed people/messed up their lives/were desperate attention whores. The irony is that the final tragedies (death of Mayhem members, imprisonment of Varg and that guy from Emperor) stopped the mess from getting bigger...
> Seriously, to all who give Nu-metal a bad rap (pun intended), they cannot compare with the BM scene. The desperation coming from these people to get attention and then pretend to be devoted "kult artists" who are out there and ahead of the pack is mind boggling. Shame because some underground BM bands are really interesting and I always return to their stuff.


If I had to guess (purely hypothetical), at least some of this has to do with people in the scene who really do deeply believe in the "Tenets of Black Metal," ACTUAL _trve kvlt black metal_ fans and musicians, are more than happy to see some of BM's more prominent figureheads revealed as posers and frauds, interested more in the image of notoriety, because they felt those people diluted the credibility of the movement. Because religion is honestly the most apt metaphor I can think of (and I'm speaking as someone who is religious), the figureheads are basically the Joel Osteens of this scenario, while the _trve kvltists _are Westboro Baptist. Honestly, they're both absolutely and fundamentally shitty, but on a certain level you kind of have to admire how good the former is at marketing to the masses (pun kind of intended, but doesn't work 100% because JO's church isnt Catholic), as well as how fervently convicted to the point of being legitimately terrifying the latter is.


----------



## 777timesgod (Mar 19, 2019)

Xaios said:


> If I had to guess (purely hypothetical), at least some of this has to do with people in the scene who really do deeply believe in the "Tenets of Black Metal," ACTUAL _trve kvlt black metal_ fans and musicians, are more than happy to see some of BM's more prominent figureheads revealed as posers and frauds, interested more in the image of notoriety, because they felt those people diluted the credibility of the movement. Because religion is honestly the most apt metaphor I can think of (and I'm speaking as someone who is religious), the figureheads are basically the Joel Osteens of this scenario, while the _trve kvltists _are Westboro Baptist. Honestly, they're both absolutely and fundamentally shitty, but on a certain level you kind of have to admire how good the former is at marketing to the masses (pun kind of intended, but doesn't work 100% because JO's church isnt Catholic), as well as how fervently convicted to the point of being legitimately terrifying the latter is.



I had a discussion in a university class about BM music and we linked it to Gangsta rap at one point. The notoriety does give a sense of the forbidden fruit. In a way, they are living the life that they sing about it in the songs. Look at bands like Cannibal Corpse, I met the guys after a gig and they were polite and calm as hell (even Pat before he went crazy with the flamethrowers), completely different from their lyric content. Do we see them differently after the recent events? Probably not as it seems to have been a breakdown of one member but what if this was the norm and not the exception for them? Look at Guns N Roses, their behaviour sold records.
It makes people become drawn to it and to an extent manages to distinguish bands and people in oversaturated genres from one another. Unfortunately going all the way in Gangsta rap leads to drive-by shootings, pimping and drug dealing - in BM we see the murders/burnings and the Nazi connections.


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 19, 2019)

I see music, like any other art, has to be understood to have some level of fantasy or fiction. No, this metal band doesn't worship Satan... no, this sad-bastard acoustic guitar guy hasn't been dumped once for every single song in his catalog... no, Li'l Soundcloud Rapper has never shot anyone. Which is all fine, considering what happens when some people become a little too fixated on "authenticity".


----------



## 777timesgod (Mar 21, 2019)

Demiurge said:


> I see music, like any other art, has to be understood to have some level of fantasy or fiction. No, this metal band doesn't worship Satan... no, this sad-bastard acoustic guitar guy hasn't been dumped once for every single song in his catalog... no, Li'l Soundcloud Rapper has never shot anyone. Which is all fine, considering what happens when some people become a little too fixated on "authenticity".



Other artists from painting to poetry benefit from real life connections to the art. We move away from the feelings associated to an art piece (fear-hate-love-confusion-etc.). If the artists are living the art, then there is a pulling effect which brings the viewer/listener closer. Suddenly art comes to life, in a good or bad way sometimes.


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 21, 2019)

^Oh, I can agree that an artist using their own experiences can make for an interesting and perhaps moving experience. For some stuff, murders and what have you, it's alright if they use their imagination, with art being a form of sublimation and all. Storytelling in a song is actually a pretty hard skill to develop, honestly.


----------



## sezna (Mar 21, 2019)

Have you guys seen Varg's youtube channel? He used to just do random life/philosophy stuff and play mayhem songs on unplugged washburns, but he started uploading stuff about Euronymous after this movie came out, says he is being slandered and stuff. I couldn't make it through the video, too weird and boring, but he pins every single comment that supports him and ignores all the ones that don't lol. He also goes through his side of the story in lots of detail.

Sort of a dark corner of the internet I suppose, lol. He is also old and kinda chubby now. 

disclaimer: was never a subscriber and I just discovered all of this last night. I watched in incognito so I don't get recommendations for conspiracy theory videos afterwards


----------



## 777timesgod (Mar 27, 2019)

sezna said:


> Have you guys seen Varg's youtube channel? He used to just do random life/philosophy stuff and play mayhem songs on unplugged washburns, but he started uploading stuff about Euronymous after this movie came out, says he is being slandered and stuff. I couldn't make it through the video, too weird and boring, but he pins every single comment that supports him and ignores all the ones that don't lol. He also goes through his side of the story in lots of detail.
> 
> Sort of a dark corner of the internet I suppose, lol. He is also old and kinda chubby now.
> 
> disclaimer: was never a subscriber and I just discovered all of this last night. I watched in incognito so I don't get recommendations for conspiracy theory videos afterwards



Well, he murdered the guy (not that I care about Mayhem or Euronymous, no sympathy for anyone in the scene really) and it is in his favor to keep his side of the story high. He was released but I do not know if a revaluation of his case may lead to extra time in jail. Someone who knows the justice system in that country may have more information on this possibility of course. 
He seems to be into some fishy far-right activity, maybe he will snap at some point and do something stupid again.


----------



## sezna (Mar 27, 2019)

777timesgod said:


> Well, he murdered the guy (not that I care about Mayhem or Euronymous, no sympathy for anyone in the scene really) and it is in his favor to keep his side of the story high. He was released but I do not know if a revaluation of his case may lead to extra time in jail. Someone who knows the justice system in that country may have more information on this possibility of course.
> He seems to be into some fishy far-right activity, maybe he will snap at some point and do something stupid again.


Yeah he is well into the far right. He has been tried and served the sentence, I think he is free to say whatever he wants about it now.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 11, 2019)

kind of related 
https://metalinjection.net/metal-crimes/black-metal-musician-arrested-for-string-of-louisiana-church-fires


----------



## sezna (Apr 11, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> kind of related
> https://metalinjection.net/metal-crimes/black-metal-musician-arrested-for-string-of-louisiana-church-fires


looks like another meme crime


----------



## Demiurge (Apr 11, 2019)

Yeah, I saw the headline earlier today with a line underneath "may be linked to music" and figured as much.

In a way, it's a return to normalcy. No need to ask hard questions about escalating racial animus or even the state of mental healthcare in this country when you can just fucking blame music. There're usually a few more gremlins bouncing around in someone's head than a few tunes they like when they've committing a hate crime, I'd guess.


----------



## NotDonVito (Aug 29, 2019)

I finally watched this movie(it’s on Hulu US btw). It’s one of the funniest films I’ve seen in a while. It was intended to be a comedy in the first place, and not an accurate representation. The characters having American accents on its own gives it very tongue and cheek atmosphere.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 2, 2019)

I finally sat through the movie, and surprisingly it was pretty decent. It manages to convey just how utterly fucking ridiculous the early black metal scene was, and how quickly it devolved into insanity. Tonally I'd say it skews more comedy than anything, but it does have some solid horror elements (like Dead's brutal suicide/aftermath or Faust stabbing a man repeatedly in the park). I think my favorite part is how they make Varg look like a complete and utter fucking tryhard psychotic tool in nearly every turn.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Sep 2, 2019)

Forced myself to go ahead and give it a watch one night while bored? Yeah, utter waste of time and a complete piece of shit.

It really makes you wonder how much they talked to actual members who were involved in any of this and so far it seems that the ONLY accurate aspect was Dead's suicide and perhaps the murder that Faust committed. All else? Yeah, quite a bit of time I wish I could get back.


----------

